# Escambia river frogging!



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

Took a trip to the river last night in my PITA Kennedy craft. Between breaking down twice and having to be towed in we managed 15 decent frogs.


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

Me long arming the biggest frog.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice, y'all grabbin or giggin?


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

Little bit of both if we can get close enough we grab, if there up in a tight spot out comes the gig.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

I am in Panama City and frog along Deepoint lake. However, most of them are small. I have been wanting to go to the Appalachicola River in hopes of getting some bigger ones. 

What kind of area do you frog in?


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

I just ease along escambia river anywhere north of the logjam watching the banks, and I look for small sloughs to get into. If there hasn't been a pile of boats ahead of me I can usually catch a good mess.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Get that grease going!!! Good job, sorry bout the breaking down!


----------

